# Number 1 Tree for morels?



## MAttt (Dec 15, 2004)

I know the different morels like different trees,
but which one is your all around favorite?
Mine is the elm because of where I live,
but when I go up north, it's probably the poplar.

thanks
Mattt


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

I picked Ash but close second is the elm.


----------



## mkarpov (Jan 12, 2009)

i've found a multitude of yellows around pine, so that gets my vote.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Feb 13, 2004)

ash, elm, or apple....i couldve picked any of these three but ash just barely ekes out ahead just for quantities of morels. but its more fun to find them around a newly discovered elm, or an apple. imo.


----------



## jondahighlander (Nov 10, 2008)

what hwf said


----------



## 2Lungs (Mar 18, 2008)

Dead Elm then poplar. Not all dead elm produce I don't know if its the time of the year it dies or the stage of dead its in?? About 4 springs ago I cut down a dead elm in my woods(I've lived here for over 25 years and never found any roons in this woods) thinking maybe I would find some around this stump the next spring "nope" 2 springs later I noticed acouple more elms dying about 15' from first elm I'd cut down. So I cut them up. The next spring I found 28 whites around those stumps (and some around first stump)??? The wife had a blast picken em. My larges morel was 12" tall and was growing around a dead poplar I was breaking brush to get to that one.


----------



## Roosevelt (Sep 21, 2007)

I sure like thinkin back to the days when I didn't know what an elm, ash, yellow, black or most any other kinda tree or shroom was. So, I'd say elms, because back then if I saw an unknown tree that was just starting to slip it's bark I knew I was in for some good eating.


----------



## Michigan Mike (May 21, 2004)

Looks like elm, ash and poplar are the top 3 for now, which is
to be expected I guess.
Now 2 votes for oaks leaves me wondering along with 1 vote
for other....Hmmmmmm?
It's always fun to find them where you least expect it.

mike


----------



## skulldugary (Apr 12, 2003)

I guess it depends on what area I'm in as to what my favorite tree is at the time....LOL.


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

I picked the elm because it's the one tree I know I can scout out really easily and I know if you check enough you'll find some. I have however found quite a few next to beech mixed with maple too oddly.


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

I chose elm, but seem to find more when elm and whitepine are growing together. I have found them under dead apple, but in every case, either elm or whitepine have been just feet away. Cant wait!


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

It all depends on where you are.

Southern MI/Indiana - Elm

Mid MI - Poplar

NW MI - Ash

NE MI - Poplar


Based on my personal experience anyways.


----------



## MAttt (Dec 15, 2004)

Figure I'd bump this back up since the forum is getting busier.
Does anyone ever have any luck around Tulip Poplar?

thanks
mattt


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

MAttt said:


> Does anyone ever have any luck around Tulip Poplar?


Tulip poplar are rare for me to find in the woods but the few I've found haven't produced. I have heard reports before though of large finds around tulip poplar.


----------



## DocHoliday (Jan 7, 2008)

For the blacks up North I like a mixture of poplar and pine. For the whites and yellows I like old elm or old apple. The grays can be found just about anywhere that blacks and white are found. But this is weekend through the next will be the time up North for the blacks. That is my prediction.


----------



## RobFromFlint (Apr 24, 2008)

There are different kinds????


----------

